
Utopia Bets / Apocalypse Bets - taylorwc
http://www.aaronkharris.com/utopia-bets-slash-apocalypse-bets
======
zardo
“In the future, cities will have 40mm people. What needs to be built to make
those cities function well?”

Cat defences are going to be a top priority.

~~~
yebyen
I am trying to guess what you mean by cat defenses, and I'm pretty sure it has
to be one of... Defenses "of" your own cats, defenses "from" the cats of
others, or some kind of actual cat-based defense mechanism, "by" your cat...
Which one did you mean?

~~~
yebyen
Oh... 40mm people

